
Ask HN: What will you pay $10/month for? - mukgupta
Some of the categories that I could think of are as follows:-<p>1) Automate X task.
2) Curated list of X delivered to Inbox.
3) Simple API for doing X.
4) Integrate X with Y.<p>Would love to hear the thoughts of HN community on this.
======
melling
Here's what I pay for:

[http://nsscreencast.com/episodes](http://nsscreencast.com/episodes) $9/month.

Github is $12/month.

Ask people what they actually pay for because people might not spend the money
once you build it.

------
herbst
1) yes, if it works like i want 2) no, i could bot that 3) Simple? Then no, i
could code that. 4) Probably

